# old timey music?!?what the ...



## atomicpunk (Jan 2, 2010)

if like bluegrass with a touch of mandarin then this song is for you.

i think Joss whedon just had an accident in his pantshttp://www.linktv.org/video/3536/world-music-uncle-earl-streak-o-lean-streak-o-fat


----------

